# Puppy "Prozac" for Separation Anxiety



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

After a many many months of effort through desensitization training for Lola's severe velcro dog separation anxiety, I have not made any progress. I tried comicalm, the diffusers with mother's hormones, crating and expens, and unending training. I was able to train her not to bark when I leave, (thankfully for my condo neighbors!) but that's about it. She still eliminates indoors 80% of the time I leave her alone. :Cry: When I leave her in the car alone she completely freaks, pee and poop everywhere! From talking with her trainer, reading Dr. Dunbar advice, I think I have to get with her vet and try the canine anti-anxiety medication. 

I have heard from owners of other breeds that have gone this route, that they used it for just 1-3 months, and the behavior was corrected and the dogs went off the meds.

Anyone have direct experience or advice/warnings from others on how to best use these meds? 

My little babe is so great to have in every other respect. She is super socialized, loves to be around other people - all people and dogs. She goes for a 2 hour walk with 4 other dogs every day. She loves food - any and all - but even a 45 minute frozen kong does not help. After I leave her with a fresh kong, she will eat it for 5 minutes, leave it and pee or poop, and then wait by the door for me. I just want her to be happy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Anne, these dogs can be challenging. It sounds like you are doing everything right, and hopefully Lola will eventually outgrow it. Heath's house-breaking is still a challenge. He is also barky & I'm ordering the Pet Agree soon. Best of luck and hang in there!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How about getting Lola a playmate? Sounds as if she's happy on the walk with other dogs.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> How about getting Lola a playmate? Sounds as if she's happy on the walk with other dogs.


One thing the trainers + vets say is that another dog doesn't solve the problem. It is her attachment to me that is the issue. And I have to admit I am not a candidate for MHS. This one has been enough work!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Anne, may I ask if you got Lola from a breeder that health tests, shows, and does the personality testing? I've wondered if that would reduce the chances of some of these tendencies...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Anne, I too have heard great things about short courses of Prozac. And if you and your vet decide to try this route for Lola you should not get the one marketed for dogs but take your vets prescription to walmart or target for $4. prescriptions. 

It was Prozac for Jasper that got me to set foot in a walmart (not a fan.) Unlike Lola he did not have seperation anxiety but was quite literally depressed and would mope around. Not right for a 2 year old (at that time) Hav. After we tested and trained for other causes, me and the Vet decided to try Prozac. Well sad little Jasper became catatonic. If he could squish his little body further into a corner he would disappear into the wall. The only thing that used to make him happy was going for a walk. Well for the 2 weeks he was on prozac not even the words "do you want to go for a walk?" would make his tail wag. I did a bad thing and didn't consult my vet before taking him off. But I just hated how much even sadder he was. Luckily we discovered shortly after that quite accidentally that Jasper was in some general joint and muscle discomfort and some joint supplements and fish oil really turned him around. But that does not sound like that is the case with Lola and I really think you should discuss it with your Vet. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anne, I like Ann's suggestion...another playmate. I really feel for you because I have and still am going through this myself. I can leave for about 3 hours before he whines and howls and drives my DH nuts. It sound's like you are doing everything you can (the kong, the training etc) so maybe the medication is worth a try. I really hope it works - let us know.
Gina


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Buster is the exact same way. He won't eat his kong or any treats I leave him until I return, and he pees and poops every time I leave. Luckily he's not a barker. I've found that if I leave the window open for him to see out and leave the tv on he seems slightly happier than if I just leave. He still poops most of the time, but I think it's more to let me know that he's not happy that I left, rather than a statement on his frame of mind during the time that I'm not in the house. I think he's manipulating me. I mean he's a very happy dog otherwise so I wouldn't put him on any medication.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure what your vet wants to try exactly. Is it the beef flavored Prozac? I've heard that is really expensive.

I'm not sure how they compare as to what you're trying to accomplish, my vet had us try Cooper on Doxepin, 25 mg/day and it really helped. He was starting to compulsively lick his inner leg to the point the hair was gone and what was there was red. 
It made him a little more sedate, but in the long run it was worth it. We had him on it for 2 or 3 months I believe.

Good luck, it's obvious you're trying everything you can and it's such a frustrating problem.

Beverly


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe she would feel more secure if you left her confined in her crate with some of your clothes and the radio playing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a terrible time leaving Casper home alone....so I tried getting another hav and it didn't work right away, so we tried the prozac for about 6 months. He took1/2 a pill for about 6 months. 

I think it did help him during difficult time ...he now stays home with his Hav sister Missy and has no problem at all being home.

For us it was a combo of a little meds and I think they are happier with a companion when home alone....be it a cat or another dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Both of mine sleep when we're gone. We leave the tv on but it's more so they don't hear every single noise outside. I don't feel as guilty leaving now that they're here together though, even though they're each in their own crate.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thumbelleina said:


> Buster is the exact same way. He won't eat his kong or any treats I leave him until I return, and he pees and poops every time I leave. Luckily he's not a barker. I've found that if I leave the window open for him to see out and leave the tv on he seems slightly happier than if I just leave. He still poops most of the time, but I think it's more to let me know that he's not happy that I left, rather than a statement on his frame of mind during the time that I'm not in the house. I think he's manipulating me. I mean he's a very happy dog otherwise so I wouldn't put him on any medication.


Maybe that will improve with time. Marble wouldn't eat even his favorite treats until we got home, but after about a year, he started to gobble them up as we walked out the door.
Gina


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Thumbelleina said:


> Buster is the exact same way. He won't eat his kong or any treats I leave him until I return, and he pees and poops every time I leave. Luckily he's not a barker. I've found that if I leave the window open for him to see out and leave the tv on he seems slightly happier than if I just leave. He still poops most of the time, but I think it's more to let me know that he's not happy that I left, rather than a statement on his frame of mind during the time that I'm not in the house. I think he's manipulating me. I mean he's a very happy dog otherwise so I wouldn't put him on any medication.


Aren't you tired of picking up and wiping up? I have concrete floors, so clean-up isn't a problem, but I worry about the stress of so much anxiety that would lead to that behavior. It must be debilitating over time.

Do you ever take Buster away with you? I want to go to my sister's house for a week, but if he is going to pee on her floor when we go out for dinner - well her floor is much nicer than mine!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anne, there are belly bands that you can use when visiting. I never thought I would use them, but with Ricky and Sammy wanting to mark other people's houses, it has been great for ME! I dont' have to have them leashed and right at my feet the whole time and I can relax.

I would agree that some med'n might be what Lola needs. It sounds like you've tried everything else. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I liked the idea of trying her in a crate or confined to a small area. She may be feeling overwhelmed in a large area alone.
Anne- does she have the run of the house or is she confined when you're away?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

iluvhavs said:


> I liked the idea of trying her in a crate or confined to a small area. She may be feeling overwhelmed in a large area alone.
> Anne- does she have the run of the house or is she confined when you're away?


Lola's behavior is the same in crate, expen or run of the lower floor, which is a small open LR/DR/Kitchen. When I tried putting her in the expen, making it smaller and smaller and then the crate, going on the idea that they won't eliminate where they sleep or eat, it was a mess. She eliminated everywhere! I don't know why the expen freaked her out. Probably because she couldn't get close to the front door to wait for me.

When she has the run of the downstairs, she will always pee or poop in the same room, thankfully not on the carpet, but on the concrete floor. She uses a pee-pad or outside 100% accident free when I am home. And goes outside 100% accident free for poop. But when I leave, her anxiety just builds and builds, until she can't eat her food or treats any more and then she eliminates. When I had guests staying here - people she knows and loves - 2 minutes after I left her with them, she pooped right in front of them!

It doesn't happen every time. Today she was alone for 3 hours this morning and made it through. She ate her whole breakfast and was asleep by the front door when I got back. 
But I'd say 75% of the time there is a present waiting for mommy.

I have an appointment with her vet next week to discuss. I am hoping if I use the anti-anxiety meds with the desensitization training, we'll lick this thing, so to speak.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh, i feel your pain! we had major separation issues about a year and a half ago. it was bad. i'll tell you what worked for us. i changed my exiting routeen. he would see my shoes and purse and freak. now i leave my purse and shoes by the garage door. when we leave, we now say "django, guard the house, be a good boy and guard the house." i say this a few times. innitially we would say this, go out the door and come right back in. 

he realized when he hears these words,it means we are leaving but returning. i spent an entire weekend on this. going in and out. even to get the paper. next, he gets a treat in his kong ball that he only gets when we leave. again, this was part of the training. he began to associate the words with the ball of yummy treat with us leaving and always coming home.

i also left a tshirt of mine on his pillow for a few months and i bought the comfort zone plug in which i plugged in when we would leave. 

do you leave music or the tv on? it will work. you might need meds but try these methods as well. we spent the entire weekend doing this and slowly it started to work. i am happy to say he's 1000 times better. 

also, we learned that we needed to teach him nothing in life is free. we stopped free feeding, he gets fed 2x a day. if he wants a treat, he has to do a trick. it builds thier self confidence and they realize they can be left alone cuz they will be okay. don't worry, it will get better.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> oh, i feel your pain! we had major separation issues about a year and a half ago. it was bad. i'll tell you what worked for us. i changed my exiting routeen. he would see my shoes and purse and freak. now i leave my purse and shoes by the garage door. when we leave, we now say "django, guard the house, be a good boy and guard the house." i say this a few times. innitially we would say this, go out the door and come right back in.
> 
> he realized when he hears these words,it means we are leaving but returning. i spent an entire weekend on this. going in and out. even to get the paper. next, he gets a treat in his kong ball that he only gets when we leave. again, this was part of the training. he began to associate the words with the ball of yummy treat with us leaving and always coming home.
> 
> ...


What great ideas! I definitely want to try these, and I hope that the meds and maybe trying these ideas, will help you, Anne. Poor Lola, and I know how stressful this is for you, Anne.
Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a pom that was great then she went through a really odd period. Her vet suggested prozac so we tried it. She was on it a couple of months and we had it filled at the drug store with a rx written out to Sandy K9 Smith.  They showed us how to break up the dosage and gave us empty capsules to put it in. She never acted weird on the drug, she just became herself again and stayed herself after we stopped it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, I loved that about Jasper's prescription too...Jasper K9 Frederick.... seriously $4 at Walmart. $30 at CVS.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, I loved that about Jasper's prescription too...Jasper K9 Frederick.... seriously $4 at Walmart. $30 at CVS.


Then it must be a common thing. Back when she took it there was a stigma attached to prozac (boy have we come a long way) and I wanted to make sure they weren't billing my insurance :gossip:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup. Yup. Did everything suggested here - have been trying to get Lola desensitized and happy to see me leave because she gets her great food, can sleep on my t-shirt with the great music on the TV. She is still a mess. I was successful using that technique to get her to stop barking when I leave. I accomplished that in one weekend. I have no idea why that worked, and my subsequent efforts as coached by a trainer haven't had any impact on her nuttiness. We'll see what happens at the vet's on Weds.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Anne, there are belly bands that you can use when visiting. I never thought I would use them, but with Ricky and Sammy wanting to mark other people's houses, it has been great for ME! I dont' have to have them leashed and right at my feet the whole time and I can relax.
> 
> I would agree that some med'n might be what Lola needs. It sounds like you've tried everything else. Good luck and keep us posted!


Marj - do belly bands work for females? Why did I think they were only for males? Maybe because they are a common solution for marking, which is more often done by males? Where do you get these magical belly bands?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck Anne.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Update: The Vet spent over an hour with us today, and we talked it through, and he even went to his office to do further research on drug therapy to try to get Lola to a breakthrough on the Separation Anxiety. So - believe it or not - she is on Clomicalm (dog specific prozac-type) for ongoing treatment and he gave me Xanax to give her 2 hours before I am going to leave, or 2 hours before I try the desensitization training. 

I'll report on progress after a few weeks. 

Call me "Mommie Feelgood".


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck, Anne. Keep us posted! You've sure been working hard with her...hope this takes the edge off her anxiety so that she can relax enough to learn to not stress.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Anne, your vet sounds terrific. Please keep us posted mommie feelgood!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anne, I do believe they have 'panties' for females with incontinence trouble, so those would be good for Lola's marking.

When was the last time you had a bloodtest done on Lola? You have the base numbers for her liver enzymes and antibodies, things like that? I ask because should there be any reaction to the medication, it would be helpful to know where she was before the start of them.


----------

